# 2020 Triple Start Tap and Die Group Purchase



## Jarod888 (Mar 19, 2020)

* As of 6/4/2020 - order has been placed with Tapco. Expected ship date to me is June 30th. *

* As of 5/22/2020 - invoices will be going out by Sunday 5/24/2020, I had a couple of late jump ins and I want to get to the highest possible discount for everyone. The extra orders could significantly lower the cost for several items..... I appreciate everyone's patience *


* Group Buy is officially closed as of 10:50 am Mountain Time, May 18th 2020. I will pm or email out finalized sheets soon. I truly wish there was more participation, but I understand the circumstances. *

Welcome to the 2020 Triple Start Tap and Die Group Purchase! Post has been approved by Monty (Group Buy Coordinator).
I've attached the PDF showing the price breaks per level from the research thread.  This is for your reference.
I will make the first two posts directly below this one.  One will keep a running total of where we are for each item. I will only add items as people commit to buy them.
The second post will list each user who has PM'ed me and emailed me their spreadsheet. I will also update that post at the different stages; ordered, invoiced, payed, shipped.

Please read this post in its entirety.

First and foremost you must:

• Post to this thread and PM me if you would like to participate.

I will update a post immediately below this one with a running total as I receive spreadsheets back. I’m hoping this will encourage folks to jump in especially if we are close to the next level price break.

• *This group buy cutoff is May, 13th 2020** Extended to May 17th @ midnight MST* in order to complete the above and fulfill the above and below.  I want to give folks lots of time, especially with the current state of things.

*PayPal payment is due to me by June 8th 2020*.
OVERVIEW

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum quantity discount for our members for triple start tap and dies and Bock and JOWO taps and dies required to build kitless pens. Also included in this offering are some less common single start tap and dies.
IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.

*The goal is to have everything done and ordered by June 22nd, 2020.* I will do my best to use USPS Small Flat Rate Box (online USA postage price of $8.30 plus insurance based on the basic cost to replace the taps and dies that you order. If you do not want to pay for the additional insurance, you will have to send me a PM opting out of the insurance). International postal rates depend on country and I will figure and request the difference at mailing to be sent by PayPal.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. YOU are responsible for any additional insurance you want.

**New IAP guideline**
Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!

For reference:

The spreadsheet lists the GB price for *24 taps and 12 dies.* These seemed to be the most reasonable numbers. There is a discount level above 24 taps if we reach 48 of any single tap. The price goes down approximately between 1 and 4$ per item. *There is no additional discount level for dies* beyond 12. The price in the excel sheet is the lowest it will be. If the 24 tap level is not achieved for any single tap, the discount level will drop to 12 items, but the price will increase between 6 and 15$ (approximately).

There are 3 dies which have a single time tooling charge. If you order one of these dies, the tooling charge will be split among all orders of that particular die. The cost is different depending on the die. Once I have the final order count, I will add in the prorated tooling charge on your individual spreadsheet.


The amount of insurance will be calculated by the spreadsheet once you make your selections; however, I will double check the calculation when I send your final invoice, same goes for the PayPal Fee.  Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

Insurance is expensive because it is covering the cost of replacing the item at the single special order price. If your item was lost, in order to replace it, you would have to order each item individually from TapCo, thus you would not receive the group buy discount.
For Example:
If you order 1 plug tap and die for the M14, M13, M12, M11 and one plug tap for the Bock #5 and #6 as well as the JOWO #5 and #6 the *total retail cost of replacement* would be: $2270.74 so your insurance would be $33.35 making you total shipping cost $41.65.

The total cost of shipping will be determined once the individual spreadsheets are received. Once that is done the total cost for your order will be sent to you via PM. Once the total cost is determined you will have to make your payment to me via PayPal by the payment deadline. Otherwise your order will not be include in the final order to the vendor.
*Additional Shipping Cost:* I will be the one doing the purchasing and arranging for the shipment of the merchandise to me by the vendor. Each participant will be charged a pro-rate portion of the cost of shipping which will be invoiced separately. This will likely be close to when the order is being shipped to me.

Please expect 2 invoices. The first will be your individual total, individual shipping and individual fees. The second, which will come later, will be the cost of shipping the items from TapCo to me. It will be split evenly among all participants.

WAITING LIST

There is no waiting list for this group buy.
THE SPECIFICS

This group buy is open to any member of IAP.

IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE.
REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE

• 1. Post to this thread and PM me to get in
• 2. Must have a valid shipping address
• 3. New: In your reply in this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No additional insurance on my shipment." Additionally, on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.
Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence.

*I will respond to your PM with the email address to send the sheet to*. Please note, download the spreadsheet at the bottom of this thread.

In the Excel document, there is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:
Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)
Please calculate the PayPal fee. Line 98 * 4.0% – zero it out if using “Friends and Family”
If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!
*DEADLINES

• Spreadsheet must be returned by May 13th, 2020 (Midnight – MST)  Extended to May 17th @ midnight MST
• Invoices will be emailed by May 24th, 2020 (Midnight – MST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by June 8th, 2018 (Midnight – MST)

PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY*


I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back.
I will be placing the order by Monday, June 22nd, 2020. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above, you will be removed from the buy.

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to send the money using the Friends and Family option, please add the 4% PayPal Fee. If you use F&F option - follow the guide on the spreadsheet and zero out the PayPal fee.

SHIPPING



Availability
Shipping will be done once all of the merchandise for the order is received. According to the vendor the merchandise will be available based on the taps and the dies in 4 – 6 weeks depending on quantity ordered
USA SHIPPING
Will be defaulted to published USPS small Flat Rate Box for online postage price of $8.30. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation.
International Shipping
Will be determined once you submit your spreadsheet, and the cost will be updated on your spreadsheet. Once that is updated you will be notified via PM of the final cost of your order. Once I receive the order from TapCo, I will repackage it and send it to each individual. I will email each individual their tracking info at that time.
SHIPPING INSURANCE

I do require that you pay for insurance, unless you specifically chose to opt out of the additional insurance. I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it.

If you desire no additional insurance then you must notify me via PM and indicate that you do not want additional insurance on the spreadsheet.

*I highly recommend that you do not opt out of the additional insurance because of the cost to replace your order at the retail cost per item.*
ITEMS AVAILABLE

The items available for ordering will be listed on the spreadsheet and all you have to do is enter the quantity for each tap and/or die that you wish to purchase.

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added.
BACK ORDERED ITEMS

There will be NO back orders.
CLOSEOUT ITEMS

There will be NO CLOSEOUT ORDERS.
MORE INFORMATION

The attached spreadsheet for the Triple Start Threads Group Buy will calculate your total cost for order based on the results of the thread under the Group Buy Research forum.

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0% (only applicable if you’re NOT using the Friends and Family option in PayPal).

Any additional money left over will be used to defer the cost of repackaging and preparing shipments to all the individuals.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel file name as follows:
RealFirstName_RealLastName_IAPScreenName_TLTD_2020.xls
I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

NOTE: If anyone does not have access to Microsoft Excel, please contact me and I will send you an alternate means of entering your order.


----------



## Jarod888 (Mar 19, 2020)

This post will serve to keep everyone up-to-date with the running totals for each item.

This is the tentative final cost. Invoices will be coming soon.

M13 x .8 tap ...... 13 - Final Cost - 64.46
M13 x .8 die ...... 10 - Final Cost - 87.10


M10 x 1 tap ...... 7 - Final Cost - 18.60
M10 x 1 die ....... 6 - Final Cost - 62.40

Jowo # 5 tap  ....... 6 - Final Cost - 50.93
Jowo # 6 tap ....... 6 - Final Cost - 52.70
Bock # 5 tap ....... 6 - Final Cost - 50.93
Bock # 6 tap ....... 6 - Final Cost - 52.70


----------



## Jarod888 (Mar 19, 2020)

This post will list the members who have PM'ed me and then emailed in their Spreadsheet. I will also use it to advise each member what stage they are at; ordered, invoiced, payed, shipped.
1. Chief TomaToe * - payment received *
2. Erichardson - *payment received*
3. TwoCanSam - * - payment received *
4. MikeDzien - * payment received*
5. Scott Vaughan - *payment received*
6. SteveKirkland11 - *payment received*
7. MikeConaci - *payment received*
9. Pancho - *payment received *
10. Jarod888 - *payment received*
11. NonIAP - Clarence *payment received*
12. NonIAP - Marty *payment received*


----------



## Brotherdale (Mar 22, 2020)

I am interested. However I will have to wait until near the end to decide due to my current work situation with this virus.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Mar 23, 2020)

I will be highly interested in this group purchase!
I've printed the forms and making my wish list.

My wish list IF enough people buy:
M8.5x.75 1ld  (2taps and 1 die)
M10x.8 3ld  (2taps and 1die)
M15x.8 3ld  (2taps and 1 die)


----------



## Jarod888 (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes, once I start getting individual sheets back, I will make a master sheet. From that, I will edit the 2nd post and add where we are at with the discount level. If an item is not listed, it is still at the full price level.


----------



## panchos61 (Mar 24, 2020)

I will print the forms and make my wish list, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## 1shootist (Mar 28, 2020)

I will commit to buying a M14 x .8 triple tap & die...plug tap.
All I have use of for the near future is this little cheap tablet so I dont know what the prices for these are.....but I am assuming even at the smallest discount it will still be much cheaper than I could get the same at any of the pen shops we all frequent. So I'm game for it.
Thanks,
Russ

I never filled out the spreadsheet so I'm not being counted in the tally ..though if for nothing else but good manners I am updating mine as a disregard on my inquiry of purchasing any. Thank you.


----------



## Jarod888 (Mar 28, 2020)

1shootist said:


> I will commit to buying a M14 x .8 triple tap & die...plug tap.
> All I have use of for the near future is this little cheap tablet so I dont know what the prices for these are.....but I am assuming even at the smallest discount it will still be much cheaper than I could get the same at any of the pen shops we all frequent. So I'm game for it.
> Thanks,
> Russ


So the m14 at 12 pieces purchased will be
~65 for the tap and ~96 ish for die.
Hopefully we get to that level. 
Otherwise, for two pieces purchased, the price is 152 for the tap and 200 for the die.
6 pieces purchased would be 85 for the tap and 110 for the die.
The prices I quoted above are just approximate, so please reference the sheets above. One of the files is a PDF, so you should be able to download it and open with any pdf viewer.


----------



## erichardson (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm in. Insure for retail value. I will PM you


----------



## I-wa (Apr 1, 2020)

I will make my list as soon as I check the taps and dies I already have. 
Thanks for doing this.
I-wa


----------



## TwoCanSam (Apr 1, 2020)

Will PM you soon with my list.  Thanks


----------



## Stevekirkland11 (Apr 6, 2020)

I will be joining this as well.  Printing my sheet and will get it to you soon!


----------



## MikeDzien (Apr 6, 2020)

I would love to be included on this, I'll PM you my list as well


----------



## Henry (Apr 9, 2020)

Do we have a recent wishlist tally ? I myself am interested in 12,13,14,15 T/D [emoji16] permitting we have enough for a good discount. 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Apr 10, 2020)

Henry said:


> Do we have a recent wishlist tally ? I myself am interested in 12,13,14,15 T/D [emoji16] permitting we have enough for a good discount.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



There is an order tally near the top.  Message Jarrod888 with your wish-list. He already added my wish-list to the tally.  I'm only interested in M15 if the price is right and I know a few others are as well...


----------



## Jarod888 (Apr 10, 2020)

Please fill out the spreadsheet. I will update the second post with a running tally of what people have ordered. 
I'm hoping we get to full discount levels on each of the triple start taps and dies.


----------



## IndySC (Apr 12, 2020)

PM sent.  Fully insured por favor.


----------



## Aces-High (Apr 20, 2020)

I am participating.  Looking at forms now.

Just making sure I understand, since I have not done one of these...
if as a group, we order a total of 24 Taps and 12 Die, we will get the full discount?  It does not matter that they are not 24 of one particulartap, or 12 of one particular Die?

Thanks, sorry to be such a noob.

Jason


----------



## Jarod888 (Apr 21, 2020)

No worries Jason. 
It doesnt quite work like that. The discount level shown (max of 48 for taps and 12 for dies) has to be reached for each size.
There is another sheet (pdf) which gives the discount level at specific intervals for each size. If only one of a particular size is ordered, then the person who ordered it would pay full price. 
So for example, if 5 m12x.8 taps and dies were ordered, the the discount level would be the price for 3, because the next level (6) was not achieved.
If instead, 8 taps were ordered and 5 dies, then the discount would be (6) for the taps and (3) for the dies.
Each individual size can only increase the discount level for that size. 
*for taps, there are 3 styles in each size. All three styles count towards that "tap size" discount level. 
For example, in m12x.8, if 5 plug taps, 1 starter tap and 3 bottoming taps were ordered, then the discount level would be 9. 

Hope that helps to clear up the confusion.



Aces-High said:


> I am participating.  Looking at forms now.
> 
> Just making sure I understand, since I have not done one of these...
> if as a group, we order a total of 24 Taps and 12 Die, we will get the full discount?  It does not matter that they are not 24 of one particulartap, or 12 of one particular Die?
> ...


----------



## Scott Vaughan (Apr 27, 2020)

Ok - I'm interested and trying to figure out what I need - I've never done this kitless pens before
So far looking at 
M13 triple lead taper tap and die
M10 single lead taper tap and die


----------



## Jarod888 (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes, those would be a good starting point.

If you are interested, you can fill out the spreadsheet and send it in. 

Ive not had a lot of interest in this group buy round, and there is another gentleman selling the 3 lead taps. You can check out the specifications he has in the for sale form.

Please be aware, he is not selling the m10 single start tap and die. 
You should be able to locate that fairly easily from any number of online tap companies, victornet (for example) or even amazon.




Scott Vaughan said:


> Ok - I'm interested and trying to figure out what I need - I've never done this kitless pens before
> So far looking at
> M13 triple lead taper tap and die
> M10 single lead taper tap and die


----------



## IRISHMIKE (May 1, 2020)

I applaud you for taking this on and wish I could participate but this virus has me house bound and unable to get out and sell my work. I would like to make one comment, I don't think you should accept payment from anyone using "friends and family" from PayPal! That's not what that's for, if you can spend this kind of money don't be a cheat and pay the company what they deserve! If you don't you're a thief. It's that simple. Paying the fee is not an option and I'm appalled at people that ask others to send money that way for purchases of their products or in this case will buy hundreds of dollars of products and not pay PayPal their due for using their service! It's stealing and I would hope that people in this group would be above that? PayPal does that for people that need to send money to family members and save them the cost of buying money orders and stamps to send money. If people keep abusing them they will discontinue the service, that will hurt the people that truly need it!


----------



## Jarod888 (May 1, 2020)

IRISHMIKE said:


> I applaud you for taking this on and wish I could participate but this virus has me house bound and unable to get out and sell my work. I would like to make one comment, I don't think you should accept payment from anyone using "friends and family" from PayPal! That's not what that's for, if you can spend this kind of money don't be a cheat and pay the company what they deserve! If you don't you're a thief. It's that simple. Paying the fee is not an option and I'm appalled at people that ask others to send money that way for purchases of their products or in this case will buy hundreds of dollars of products and not pay PayPal their due for using their service! It's stealing and I would hope that people in this group would be above that? PayPal does that for people that need to send money to family members and save them the cost of buying money orders and stamps to send money. If people keep abusing them they will discontinue the service, that will hurt the people that truly need it!



Thanks for the advise. It's my understanding that PayPal has been contacted about this and they say it is within the bounds of their rules.


----------



## Ironwood (May 1, 2020)

I always thought PayPal still got their commission, it was just paid by the one sending the money instead of the one receiving the payment.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (May 5, 2020)

I know times are difficult and this is the worst moment, but I still kinda expected more interest...


----------



## Jarod888 (May 5, 2020)

Donovan's Corner said:


> I know times are difficult and this is the worst moment, but I still kinda expected more interest...



Yeah, I did too, but we'll see how things turn out.


----------



## SteveG (May 5, 2020)

IRISHMIKE said:


> I applaud you for taking this on and wish I could participate but this virus has me house bound and unable to get out and sell my work. I would like to make one comment, I don't think you should accept payment from anyone using "friends and family" from PayPal! That's not what that's for, if you can spend this kind of money don't be a cheat and pay the company what they deserve! If you don't you're a thief. It's that simple. Paying the fee is not an option and I'm appalled at people that ask others to send money that way for purchases of their products or in this case will buy hundreds of dollars of products and not pay PayPal their due for using their service! It's stealing and I would hope that people in this group would be above that? PayPal does that for people that need to send money to family members and save them the cost of buying money orders and stamps to send money. If people keep abusing them they will discontinue the service, that will hurt the people that truly need it!


This point has been addressed a number of times over the years here on IAP when group buy events are happening. This is the response from Paypal (paraphrasing): The Friends and Family (no fee) option is acceptable for our group buy payments because these are not regular, commercial transactions. This answer goes beyond the stated guidelines, but is a direct response from Ppal on the issue. The same principle applies to individuals selling their own items. What is excluded are sales that are the result of a business selling merchandise or services.  We have to revisit this from time to time so all can be satisfied that they are "Doing what is right" when using Paypal his way.


----------



## Jarod888 (May 14, 2020)

So the group buy is "officially" over, but I will accept any last minute orders through Friday, 5/15/2020.

As it stands right now, we have very little interest. Once I officially close the buy, I will do the final tallies. I will message the participants to see if they are fully committed. I suspect that the lack of full discount is a big barrier to participation.


----------



## Jarod888 (May 22, 2020)

* As of 5/22/2020 - invoices will be going out by Sunday 5/24/2020, I had a couple of late jump ins and I want to get to the highest possible discount for everyone. The extra orders could significantly lower the cost for several items..... I appreciate everyone's patience. *


----------



## Jarod888 (May 24, 2020)

This post will serve to keep everyone up-to-date with the running totals for each item.

This is the tentative final cost. Invoices will be coming soon.

M13 x .8 tap ...... 13 - Final Cost - 64.46
M13 x .8 die ...... 10 - Final Cost - 87.10


M10 x 1 tap ...... 7 - Final Cost - 18.60
M10 x 1 die ....... 6 - Final Cost - 62.40

Jowo # 5 tap  ....... 6 - Final Cost - 50.93
Jowo # 6 tap ....... 6 - Final Cost - 52.70
Bock # 5 tap ....... 6 - Final Cost - 50.93
Bock # 6 tap ....... 6 - Final Cost - 52.70


----------



## Jarod888 (May 24, 2020)

Invoices have been sent.


----------



## Jarod888 (May 25, 2020)

*Attn: All participants:* Please check the email you listed on your sheet for your invoice. 
I hope it didn't go to spam or something.  I will also message you it via the conversation feature of the form. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jarod888 (Jun 4, 2020)

Order has been placed. Expected ship date from tapco to me is June 30th.

Will update with progress as I know more.


----------



## erichardson (Jun 5, 2020)

Jarod888 said:


> Order has been placed. Expected ship date from tapco to me is June 30th.
> 
> Will update with progress as I know more.


I am so stoked about getting these...I am so close to having all the tools needed to get started making kitless pens!


----------



## Jarod888 (Jun 30, 2020)

Tapco has sent it to me and it is in transit. Once I get it I will begin the process of repackaging and getting it ready for shipment to you all. 
I expect to be shipping everything out to you all beginning early next week. I will send each of you a pm with your individual tracking.

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne (Nov 20, 2020)

Excellent Presentation and follow up for this group buy, Patrick


----------



## Jarod888 (Nov 20, 2020)

@Wayne 
Thank you! Ive done a lot of research spent a lot of time with both the group buy and other aspects to kitless pens.  I've started documenting it all, but I dont have anything formal yet.


----------

